# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbeycan'da Bankacılık Ve Sigortacılık

## ceydaaa

zerbaycan'da 7 Ağustos 1992'de Merkez Bankası Hakkında Kanun ile Bankalar ve Bankaların Faaliyetleri Hakkında Kanun arka arkaya yürürlüğe girmiştir. Azerbaycan'ın finans kesimi Azerbaycan Milli Bankası (Merkez Bankası) ve 4 ihtisas bankası; Azerbaycan Uluslararası Bankası (Beynelhalk Bank), Agroindustrial Bank (Ziraat Bankası), Sanayi İnvestisyon Bank (Sanayi ve Yatırım Bankası), Emanet Bank (Tasarruf Bankası) ile çok sayıda ticari ve kooperatif bankadan oluşmaktadır. Azerbaycan Bankacılık Kanunu modern anlamdaki tüm bankacılık işlemlerini kapsamına almaktadır. Ancak, Azerbaycan ekonomisinin tam anlamıyla serbest pazar sistemine geçememesi ve banka sisteminin de modern anlamıyla yerleşmemiş olması sebebiyle, hedeflenen gelişme gerçekleştirilememektedir.
Azerbaycan'da biri reasürans olmak üzere 61 sigorta şirketi bulunmaktadır. "Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti'nin Sigorta Hakkında Kanunu" 5 Ocak 1993 tarihlidir. Azerbaycan'daki sigorta şirketlerini "Devlet Sigorta Murakabe Kurulu" denetlemektedir. Azerbaycan'da gelişmekte olan sigorta pazarı uluslararası sigorta sisteminde uzman kadroların bulunmaması sebebiyle çeşitli zorluklar yaşanmaktadır.

----------

